# Service Host: Local System causing annoying background loading.



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

*Service Host: Local System process causing annoying background loading.*

I'm getting annoying background loading (loading wheel next to pointer) that I think is being caused by something under Service Host: Local System

I've caught the disk use for Service Host: Local System in Task Manager occurring at the same as the loading wheel.

It occurs randomly and usually lasts a few seconds. 

I thought any background loading should not cause loading icons to appear during idle states? I'm unsure how to troubleshoot this further.

I'm also getting a lot of loading activity in chrome as well that doesn't seem normal.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Run Process Explorer to see what is going on behind the scenes.


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

What would I look for exactly?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Process Explorer shows all process on the Computer and how much CPU they are using. Once you identify which process it is, by the CPU usage, you can right click it and it will give you more information as to what program uses this process.


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

Well I believe it's one of the svchost.exe's (netsvcs) It has a list of services running under it but also under it's tree in Process Explorer are several applications related to Asus AI suite lll like Ez updt.exe, AISuite3.exe, PushNotifyMonitor.exe. Still unsure whether it's one of the services causing the "disk loading" or maybe one of the AISuite exe's.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Start the *Task Manager* and go to the *Startup *Tab, if any of the Asus Suite start with Windows, right click and *Disable* them. See if this improves after a restart. 
This is your choice, but you do not need the Asus Suite, Personally I would uninstall this stuff in Programs and Features. If you want to have this back, you can always go to the Asus drivers page and re-download it again. 
It's just a process of Elimination at this point.


----------

